# Looking for breeder in NY/NJ/CT area



## Kainic (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi all, I am located in Southwestern Connecticut and looking for a breeder preferably in the Tristate area (NY/NJ/CT). However, will travel for a right puppy. We are looking for a GSD with a very solid temperament with a primary focus of being a companion dog followed by protection for the family while I am away. We have no plans on competing or showing. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ck out watcher engel in northwest CT.. nice dogs


----------



## Kainic (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Anyone have any insights to the follow breeder?

grassoshepherds.com


----------



## Sheppyluv (Aug 26, 2017)

Does anyone know of a breeder who selects for straight, level hips instead of the sloped back? I'm seeing dogs who run on their heels here in CT and that's the last thing I want. I've had two GSDs with dysplasia and I don't really want to buy a pup that is going to develop it or arthritis as he ages.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

First, the slope/angle of the back dies not relate to hip dysplasia. Because it doesn't have anything to do with the hips, it's length of back leg. 

In your area I would look at Jim Hill-Vom Wyndmoor.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

i know of a small breeder on Long Island.....he does not have a website ....I know his lines.


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kainic said:


> Thanks for the reply. Anyone have any insights to the follow breeder?
> 
> grassoshepherds.com



I believe grassoshepherds is more a broker than a breeder. I have met a couple of dogs that came thru him and they were very solid.

Check out Watcher Engel. They have nice dogs.

I've met a couple of dogs from this breeder too
German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Puppies - Nachtwaechter Kennels - Connecticut

Of course, Jim Hill near Philly is great too!

Pia Blackwell, in Mass, has great dogs
http://www.vomrheinland.com/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have met a couple of Grasso's dogs,,NICE...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not sure if you are talking about professional trained dogs in protection or a good watch dog for family. Woodhaven Kennel's- Southampton, New Jersey - Breeder Jessica Torres - she does not have a web page. American showline. I have a gsd from her. I'm very happy with him. A great watch dog. Strong protective instincts. 

Caldberg Kennel's Long Island New York he has nice dogs. He does not breed often though and are wgsl.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

You should consider speaking with Jillian in Vermont, one of the best in my opinion.

Kavallerie German Shepherds



Kim


----------



## Vonwhitehall (Dec 4, 2016)

*** Removed by ADMIN ***


----------

